# Completing MED 1 Form



## adm1 (18 Jan 2006)

Hi 

To date I have never submitted a MED1 for as they have always confused me.

My company pay my VHI, so i am able to claim back 20 euro for each doctor visit in the year - can i also claim for this on the med 1 for - the full amount or just the balance?

This year I got a drugs payment sheme card and only reached the max in a month twice.  What can i claim for here - can i claim for all drug up to the cut off point or not.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

You can only claim tax relief on otherwise unreimbursed expenses as far as I know so not on any that have been paid back by a private insurer. Does the _MED1 _form not specify?


----------



## huskerdu (18 Jan 2006)

Clubman, you are right, the MED1 form states this.


----------



## adm1 (18 Jan 2006)

ok so if i pay 50 euro for my doctors and the vhi will give me back 20 - i claim 30 on the med 1 form
what about mecidinces - Can i claim up to the 85 euro which is the cut off point, on 2 out of 12 months I went over the 85 so had only to pay 85 - i assume i can claim for this 85?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

You can claim for any expenses that were not otherwise covered or repaid so the approach you outline above seems to make sense.


----------



## cloughy (18 Jan 2006)

as far as I am aware Med1 is only for fees paid and doesn't cover drugs/medicines which are bought, but could be wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

Prescribed drugs/medicines are covered. See [broken link removed].


----------



## Omega (18 Jan 2006)

What happens if some medical expenses are reimbursed via a company welfare scheme - to which employees also contribute? In this case, you are pre-paying for at least some of the "reimbursements" which you may or may not later claim. Are these items eligible for inclusion on the MED1?


----------



## asdfg (18 Jan 2006)

> ok so if i pay 50 euro for my doctors and the vhi will give me back 20 - i claim 30 on the med 1 form


Yes - but see below 



> Can i claim up to the 85 euro which is the cut off point, on 2 out of 12 months I went over the 85 so had only to pay 85 - i assume i can claim for this 85?


 
Yes. 

Don't forget that if your VHI excess is greater than the amount being claimed from the VHI, then you can claim the full cost of doctors visits etc

The best thing to do is complete the MED 1 form using the full cost of everything. Then deduct anything received from VHI and then deduct the excess per the MED 1 form. 125 if one person making the claim, 250 if two or more included. If the two or more option claim is less than 125 then make the claim for only one person. 

Hope this makes sense, if not let me know and I'll explain.


----------



## adm1 (18 Jan 2006)

thank for you help i think i got it.


----------

